# PCA First Timers 27 Sept 2020



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today I registered with the PCA and will be entering my first bodybuilding show next year.

As you may or may not remember I joined the forum a few years ago as a proper porker at 21 stone/ 133kg/ 294lbs and got down to 13.5 stone/ 87kg/ 190lbs.

My priority was always strength and power for Rugby and Strongman.









As of this morning I weighed 98kg/ 216.1lb

A couple of months ago I dropped cals really low as an experiment to gage if I would be able to hack a prep mentally and physically. The last month or so I've been reversing out of that to a point where I am now in a 400-350 cal deficit or so.

Training is going well and although I'm in a small deficit the weight is going up on my lifts.

Earlier this year I dislocated my left knee for the third time so I'm working hard brining that back up, VMO specifically. My second obvious weakness are my biceps, I'll be working hard bringing them up too.

I'll be doing a 3 on 1 off split hitting every body part 2-3 times a week.



Leg - (Quad/ Calf/ Bis)


Push - (Chest/ Delts/ Tris)


Pull - (Upper Back/ Hams/ Bis)


Off.


Leg - (Quad/ Calf/ Bis)


Push - (Delt/ Chest/ Tris)


Pull - (Lower Back/ Lats/ Bis)


Off.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice man!

Looking good...will follow!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

fair play to you &#8230; having been up at those weights total respect for you

I am thinking about competing next year or the year after in the masters ranks for one and only time to tick it off the bucket list.

good luck fella


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheers boys


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Glad it's finally up and running mate. In for this, smash it!!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Glad it's finally up and running mate. In for this, smash it!!


 Legend.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Starting macros 2,740 - C 350g, P 200g, F 60g.

Approx. 400 cal deficit, BMR is approx 3200.

Daily Sups am:



300mg Ashwagandha.


1000mg Omega3.


2 STROM Support Max caps.


2 VTAMO electrolyte tabs.


Daily Sups pm:



600mg Ashwagandha.


40mg Collagen II.


490mg ZMA.


100mg5HTP.


1000mg Omega3.


2 STROM Support Max caps.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yesterday's workout.

Legs A (Quad/ Calf/ Bis)

BB Back Squat.
3x3 @ 142.5kg = 3,3,3 +145kg

BB Good Morning. 
1x6 @ 67.5kg = 6 +70kg

Unilateral Leg Extension *7/ *2.
1x8 @ 45kg = 8 +47.3kg

Single Leg Step Up *18".
3x8 @ 8kg = 3,3,3 +12kg
SuperSet 
Walking Lunges. 
3x20 @ BW.

Ab Wheel Roll Out 60' rest.
12, 12, 11 @ BW = 12,12,12

Matrix Calf Raise.
1x10 @ 93kg = 10 +95.2kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1. 
1x8 @ 10.2kg = 8 +12.5kg

Seated DB Hammer Curl *5. 
1x10 @ 14kg = 14kg +16kg


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Push A (Chest/ Delts/ Bis).

Inc Chest Press *3.
1x Cluster @ 47.5kg e/s = 8,6,6,6 +48.25kg e/s

DB Bench Press.
1x6 @ 48kg = 6 +50kg

Weighted Dips.
1x8 @ 18kg = 9 +20kg

Cable Fly *18.
1x8 @ 28.25kg = 8 +29.5kg

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
1x10 @ 10.2kg = 10 +11.45kg (felt cute, might add another set next time, idk).

BB Front Raise.
2x15 @ 20kg = 15,15 +22.5kg

French Press.
2x12 @ 13.75kg e/s = 12,9.

Reverse Grip Pulldown *16. 
2x12 @ 18kg = 12,12 +19.25kg


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

F<ck you were a fat c<nt too werent you. Well done on the weight loss mate.

Prop - wing?

Not a bad set of wheels either :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Best of luck honey ! x


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

bornagod said:


> F<ck you were a fat c<nt too werent you. Well done on the weight loss mate.
> 
> Prop - wing?
> 
> Not a bad set of wheels either :lol:


 Haha. Thanks mate.

Believe it or not I was a back row. Looks can't be deceitful mate; I was always pretty fast, although I turned like a tractor :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Best of luck honey ! x


 Thanks Anna.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Pull A (Upper Back/ Hams/ Bis).

T-Bar Row.
1x6 @ 76.25kg = 8 +77.5kg

Meadows Row.
1x10 @ 26.25kg = 10 +28.25kg

Chest Supported DB Row *4.
1x10 @ 24kg = 12 +26kg

Rear Delt Pec Dec *2.
2x15 @ 67.25kg = 15,14.
Back off 53.5kg

V Bar Pulldown *16.
2x12 @ 47.5kg = 12,12 +48.8kg

Cable Shrug *1.
1x Cluster @ 26.1kg = 8,6,6,6 +27.35kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1. 
1x8 @ 12.5kg = 8.
Back off 7.9kg.

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
2x12 @ 12.5kg = 12,12 +13.75kg

Laying Hamstring Curl *1/ *3.
1x10 @ 43.3kg = 10 +44.4kg.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I tried My Proteins Pro pre-workout today. A friend in work gave me some to try.

Tell you what, for £16 it's not bad at all. Better than some "premium" brands. I'll deffo buy some.

Heres the panel....


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Your previous weight loss always amazes me, best of luck with this bud, will be following.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Your previous weight loss always amazes me, best of luck with this bud, will be following.


 Thanks a lot mate. I will do an update soon, no point with this current man rug :lol: .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's an excellent amount dropped mate will be following this journal.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> That's an excellent amount dropped mate will be following this journal.


 Legend, cheers mate. You good? Still training?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Haha. Thanks mate.
> 
> Believe it or not I was a back row. Looks can't be deceitful mate; I was always pretty fast, although I turned like a tractor :lol:


 Christ back row, bet your like habana now then?

Best of luck in any case, take it that's not a recent photo?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Left is June 2016 and right is feb 2018 I think


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout is tomorrow's done today. Should be a rest day today, I'll have tomorrow off instead. I'm going out later to watch Catfish And The Bottlemen with my missus.

RE: Macros, I won't tack today but I'll aim to hit protein at the very least. I'll have a whey shake now (Moca flavour). Then I'll have a bacon & egg bagel for lunch. Ill make sure I hit at least 100g of protein.l before I leave the ken.

We're going to Pieminster for dinner where I'm gonna get 2 pie meals, cause I love it. I estimate both meals will be around 50g-60g of protein, whatever else is a bonus.

Legs B (Quads/ Calfs/ Bis). This more of an intense condition and rehab workout with no compound movements. No bis today as I did them yesterday.

Pre:
10g BCAA. 
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO

Intra:
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin

Leg B (Quad Rehab/ Calf/ Bis).

Single Leg KB Box Squat *18".
3x8 @ 6kg

Single Leg Step Up *18". 
3x8 @ 12kg

Walking Lunges. 
3x20 meters @ 10kg sandbag.
SuperSet. 
Prowler Push. 
3 rounds of 20 meters @ 60kg.

Left Leg Extension *7/ *2. 
2x10 @ 25kg = 12,12 +26.25kg.

Smith Calf Raise.
1x8 @ 55kg e/s = 8 +56.25kg.

Bosu Ball Lateral Jumps. 
2x10 - Alternate.
2x10 - Side To Side.
4x6 - Lateral Hops w/ change of direction.

Ab Wheel Roll Out 60'.
12, 12, 12 @ BW = 13,12,12


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Endomorph84, I'll be following with interest

im thinking of maybe competing myself next year. If I do it'll be pca April over 35s but have to decide whether I can dedicate my time after Xmas to it. 
you've done bloody well so far, hats off to you and good luck :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> @Endomorph84, I'll be following with interest
> 
> im thinking of maybe competing myself next year. If I do it'll be pca April over 35s but have to decide whether I can dedicate my time after Xmas to it.
> you've done bloody well so far, hats off to you and good luck :thumb


 Thanks very much mate. It's something I've always said I'd like to do at least once.

Looking at your avi you're in good shape already!! Best of luck if you do mate.

:thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Thanks very much mate. It's something I've always said I'd like to do at least once.
> 
> Looking at your avi you're in good shape already!! Best of luck if you do mate.
> 
> :thumb


 Avi was from a month or so ago whilst on holiday, I'm a little smoother now but not in bad shape.

I'll relax up until new year then hit it hard again. It would be perfect timing for my first time as I go on holiday a week later so will be sort of prepping to look good for that lo but obviously more strict if I decide to step on stage. Only thing is if I did do well (would only enter if I thought I would) I wouldn't progress as the holiday what f**k it all up. Would be good experience though


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Legend, cheers mate. You good? Still training?


 Yeah still doing a little bit I've dropped nearly 5 stone. Might start logging my training again.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah still doing a little bit I've dropped nearly 5 stone. Might start logging my training again.


 Christ mate, fair play. Get a log going!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout

Push B (Delt/ Chest/ Tris).

Pre:
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO

Intra:
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin

BB Strict Press.
3x3 @ 77.5kg = 3, 3, 4 +80kg.

ISO Shoulder Press *0. 
1x cluster @ 33.75kg e/s = 8,6,6,3

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
1x10 @ 11.45kg = 9.Back off 9.15kg

BB Front Raise.
1x10 @ 25kg = 10 +27.5kg

Weighted Dips.
1x8 @ 20kg = 11 +22.5kg

Cable Fly *18.
2x12 @ 24.25kg = 12,10
Back off 19.25kg

French Press.
2x12 @ 11.25kg e/s = 12,12 +12.5kg e/s


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

In for this mate smash it


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> In for this mate smash it


 Legend, cheers mate!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout

Pull B (Low Back/ Lats/ Ham/ Bi/ Calf).

Pre:
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO

Intra:
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin

BB Deadlift.
3x3 @ 182.5kg = 3,3,7 +187.5kg. 
First 2 sets were dead stop, last set was touch n go - this wasn't planned just happened lol but I'll take that all day. As it dealt light I'll up by 5kg next session.

Hyperextension *4. 
2x20 @ 20kg = 16, 15
Back off @ body weight with no rest, horrendous pump.

1 Arm Landmine Row.
1x8 @ 30kg = 8 +31.25kg

V Bar Pulldown *16.
2x12 @ 46.25kg = 12,14 +47.25kg

Laying Hamstring Curl *1/ *3. 
1x10 @ 44.4kg = 9
Back off @ 36kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1. 
1x8 @ 12.5kg = 9 +13.75kg

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
2x12 @ 14.7kg = 12,12 +15.95kg

Matrix Calf Raise.
1x12 @ 95.3kg = 12 +97.2kg


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

What do the plusses and equals mean mate? Is that the target next time you do that exercise at that weight and reps?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> What do the plusses and equals mean mate? Is that the target next time you do that exercise at that weight and reps?


 Yea man, you're on the money there. = means the amount or reps I got on the set(s) and the plus means what I will do the next session.

I always increase the weight by the smallest increment possible if I complete the target set and rep range with good form. Saying that, if I cruise through an exercise like I did today on deads then ill increase the weight by more next session.

If I don't complete the target set and rep range then I do a back off set by dropping the weight by 20% and rounding it up to the nearest 1.25kg and do another set for the target rep range.

If I only just complete the target set and rep range then I'll repeat the target set and rep range next session, but I wont do a back off set. I'm a big believer in progressing form as well as weight. Don't always need to go to failure.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Might be worth mentioning I'm in a 400 cal deficit but running 300ml Sust every week and 50mg Var every week.

Strength is through the roof. I'm becoming more partial to these type of cycles now, I know @Sasnak is too.

3.5 weeks left of the current cycle and already I don't want it to end


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Yea man, you're on the money there. = means the amount or reps I got on the set(s) and the plus means what I will do the next session.
> 
> I always increase the weight by the smallest increment possible if I complete the target set and rep range with good form. Saying that, if I cruise through an exercise like I did today on deads then ill increase the weight by more next session.
> 
> ...


 It's a good idea I like that I do log my lifts in a book and them go I'm next time to beat it om weight or reps, I thinking actually writing in what you will be doing so you see the numbers is a good idea nice one.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> It's a good idea I like that I do log my lifts in a book and them go I'm next time to beat it om weight or reps, I thinking actually writing in what you will be doing so you see the numbers is a good idea nice one.


 Deffo mate, keeps you on track and motivated!!

Each workout is like a little game lol. If I'm not chasing a weight then I'm at least chasing reps.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm still struggling to understand mate. What does *1/*3 mean.

Any literature on this routine you can point me to?

Thanks


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'm still struggling to understand mate. What does *1/*3 mean.
> 
> Any literature on this routine you can point me to?
> 
> Thanks


 Hello mate. The *16 or the *1/*3s you see are settings for seat heights or cable heights so I'm not messing round trying to find the same height/ settings as last time.

No literature I'm afraid boss. It's just the minimum volume I can get away with that is sufficient enough for me to grow, if you get me.

Just goes to show you don't need multiple working sets per exercise on a muscle group in a session; as long as the correct intensity and effort is there.

How are you finding the one max effort set style training?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

No gym today, rest day. Got quite a bit of running round to do so should hit my step goal with ease today.

Daily step goal is 7,000 steps a day which is adequate for someone with a sedentary job. Many others in work don't even get as many as 6000.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Gotcha. I understand fully now you mention minimum sets. When we last spoke we were talking about how I've always done 3 or 4 working sets at the same weight but I was looking to start light and go heavier in subsequent sets as I achieved a squat pb doing this. I'm still looking into this and reverse pyramid training too. I'm currently on a trt dose so looking for a new routine for my next blast.

Your routine reminds me of what Dorian Yates has done. No fluff, just a massive effort for one or two sets.

How much time does it take you. Looks to me like about 45 minutes?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> *Your routine reminds me of what Dorian Yates has done. No fluff, just a massive effort for one or two sets.*
> 
> How much time does it take you. Looks to me like about 45 minutes?


 That's exactly what I've based it around mate.

Chest/ shoulders/ upper back sessions approx. 50 mins.

Squat/ deadlift sessions approx. 70 mins due to the lower body warm up.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout

Leg B (Quad Rehab/ Calf/ Bis).

Pre:
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO

Intra:
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin

Face Away Cable Curl *1.
1x6 @ 14.7kg = 6 +15.95kg

Cable Hammer Curl *1.
1x10 @ 21.6kg = 10 +22.75kg

Concentration Curl.
1x15 @ 12kg = 14,14

Single Leg KB Box Squat *18". 
3x8 @ 6kg.

Single Leg KB Step Up *18".
3x8 @ 12kg.

Prowler Push 
3 x 20 meters @ 65kg
SuperSet 
Walking Lunges.
3x20 @ 15kg.

Left Leg Extension *7/ *2. 
1x cluster @ 25kg = 8,6,6,6 +27.5kg

Smith Calf Raise.
1x8 @ 55kg e/s = 8
Back off @ 45kg

Bosu Ball Lateral Jumps. 
2x10 - Alternate.
2x10 - Side To Side.
5x6 - Lateral Hops w/ change of direction.

Ab Wheel Roll Out 60'. 
3 sets @ BW = 13,13,12


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Having a dominos in work tonight. 1 medium pepperoni passion is approx 1900 cals so I'm going to eat just under maintenance.

Meal 1 (pre workout) as a bacon medallion bagel.

Meal 2 (post workout) will be an oat pot, apple and 40g of protein from whey.

Meal 3 is a no carb, low fat, high protein meal.

Meal 4 will be the pizza with no sides or cookies. However i drench my pizza in brown sauce (don't judge) so just as bad lol.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Having a dominos in work tonight. 1 medium pepperoni passion is approx 1900 cals so I'm going to eat just under maintenance.
> 
> Meal 1 (pre workout) as a bacon medallion bagel.
> 
> ...


 With you on the brown sauce and pepperoni combo! I thought it was just me 

Looks a pretty good food day to me!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> With you on the brown sauce and pepperoni combo! I thought it was just me


 Legend mate, I thought I was on my own too lol.

Has to be HP of course. However there is one that tops HP. Can sometimes get it in Sainsburys or some Waitrose stores, but if not farm shops seem to have it.....

https://www.tiptree.com/index.php/brown-sauce.html


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Only just seeing this. Will be following along chap. Good to see someone getting ready for the stage. :thumbup1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> Only just seeing this. Will be following along chap. Good to see someone getting ready for the stage. :thumbup1:


 Cheers boss!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Push A (Chest/ Delts/ Tris).

Pre:
10g BCAA.
5g Myoblox BLO.
2 x Redcon1 Mental Trigger. Belter product this, forgot how good it was. I found them at the back of the cupboard. Need to buy some more. The cognitive enhancement is unreal.

Intra:
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin

Inc Chest Press *3.
1x Cluster @ 48.75kg e/s = 8,6,6,3

DB Bench Press.
1x6 @ 50kg = 5.
Back off @ 40kg.

Weighted Dips.
1x8 @ 20kg = 8.

Cable Fly *18.
1x8 @ 29.5kg = 9 +30.73kg.

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
2x12 @ 10.2kg = 12,11.
Back off @7.9

BB Front Raise.
2x15 @ 22.5kg = 15,15 +25kg.

French Press.
2x12 @ 13.75kg e/s = 12,12 +15kg.

1 Arm Reverse Grip Pulldown *16.
2x12 @ 19.25kg = 12,12 +20.5kg.

Workout was so so. Missus is moaning it's cold all the time, she has leaving the heating on and it's made me feel like shite!!

Loads to do today. Food shop, tip runs, furniture shopping and to top it all off I'm going to be dragged round IKEA this evening (after strictly of course).

Will pull 2-300 cals back today as I ate approx maintenance yesterday to even it up.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

In for the follow hit your workout log looks like the balanced equations I had to learn to help my laddo with his homework, may as well be algebra lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> In for the follow hit your workout log looks like the balanced equations I had to learn to help my laddo with his homework, may as well be algebra lol


 Haha. It's not that hard mate, promise.

thanks.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout

Pull A (Upper Back/ Hams/ Bis).

Pre
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

T-Bar Row.
1x6 @ 77.5kg = 6 +78.75kg

Meadows Row.
1x10 @ 27.5kg = 10 +28.75kg

Chest Supported DB Row *4.
1x10 @ 28kg = 10 +30kg

Rear Delt Pec Dec *2.
2x15 @ 67.25kg = 15,17 + 68.5kg. Great second set, felt good. I only got 12 on the second set last session. I found a groove and just kept going with good form. Rear delts were on fire!!

V Bar Pulldown *16.
2x12 @ 48.8kg = 12,12

Cable Shrug *1.
1x Cluster @ 27.35kg = 8,6,6,6 +28.6kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1.
1x8 @ 13.75kg = 8 +14.7kg

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
2x12 @ 13.75kg = 12,12 +14.7kg


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Going out for a roast later this afternoon at one of my favourite places to go In Chester and to see Australian Pink Floyd this evening in Liverpool with my dad, gonna be a great day.

I'll back fill carbs by heaving a large protein shake now with an oat pot and a high protein low fat no carb meal in a few hours.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Going out for a roast later this afternoon at one of my favourite places to go In Chester and to see Australian Pink Floyd this evening in Liverpool with my dad, gonna be a great day.
> 
> I'll back fill carbs by heaving a large protein shake now with an oat pot and a high protein low fat no carb meal in a few hours.


 Nice, have a good time mate.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work, my training is much the same as yours 1 set to failure then 1 back off on compounds. I competed this year for 1st time in over 50s as a bucket list thing, loved it qualified for Brits and done that too. Definitely go for it m8 you will love it, will be following good luck with it all. :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Nice, have a good time mate.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

mac1969 said:


> Great work, my training is much the same as yours 1 set to failure then 1 back off on compounds. I competed this year for 1st time in over 50s as a bucket list thing, loved it qualified for Brits and done that too. Definitely go for it m8 you will love it, will be following good luck with it all. :thumb


 Thanks a lot boss. Nice mate, how did you get on over all?

:thumb


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

I got 2nd in UKDFBA Northern never made top 6 at Britain but great experience.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

mac1969 said:


> I got 2nd in UKDFBA Northern never made top 6 at Britain but great experience.


 Christ mate, you look great. If at the end result I can get shoulders like that ill be over the moon!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rest day today so will try my best to hit 10,000 steps (3,000 more than my normal target) for discipline more than anything.

Moved in with my missus about 4 months ago, I sold my bed but kept the mattress as it is a good one. For the last 4 months we've been sleeping in her bed and I've never really liked it, this weekend we got around to putting the new bed together and getting rid of her old bed and mattress etc.

OH MY DAYS! how I've missed a king size bed and my mattress. 2 nights in and its the first time in ages I've had 2 cracking nights sleep where I've slept all the way through.

Heavy legs tomorrow, cant wait.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

mac1969 said:


> I got 2nd in UKDFBA Northern never made top 6 at Britain but great experience.
> 
> View attachment 177695


 Looking good brother!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Legs A (Heavy Quad/ Calf/ Bi)

Pre. 
10g BCAA. 
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra. 
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Back Squat.
3x3 @ 145kg = 3,3,3 +147.5kg

BB Good Morning. 
1x6 @ 80kg = 6 +85kg

Unilateral Leg Extension *7/ *2.
1x8 @ 47.3kg = 8 +48.4kg.

Single Leg Step Up *18".
3x8 @ 12kg.
SuperSet 
Walking Lunges.
3x20 @ 10kg.

Matrix Calf Raise.
1x10 @ 95.2kg = 13 +100kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1.
1x8 @ 12.5kg = 11 +14.7kg

Seated DB Hammer Curl *5. 
1x10 @ 16kg = 8
Back off @ 12kg.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Christ mate, you look great. If at the end result I can get shoulders like that ill be over the moon!


 Thank you m8 appreciate that.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cronus said:


> Looking good brother!


 Thank you m8


----------



## Fattynomore (Nov 1, 2019)

Great transformation @Endomorph84 good luck with the prep.


----------



## Fattynomore (Nov 1, 2019)

mac1969 said:


> I got 2nd in UKDFBA Northern never made top 6 at Britain but great experience.
> 
> View attachment 177695


 Great condition mate, well done.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fattynomore said:


> Great transformation @Endomorph84 good luck with the prep.


 Thanks mate! :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Push B (Delt/ Chest/ Tris).

Pre.
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra.
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Strict Press.
3x3 @ 80kg = 3,3,3 +82.5kg

ISO Shoulder Press *0.
1x cluster @ 33.75kg e/s = 8,6,6,6

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
1x10 @ 11.45kg = 11 +12.5kg

BB Front Raise.
1x10 @ 27.5kg = 12 +30kg

Weighted Dips.
1x8 @ 22.5kg = 9 +24kg

Cable Fly *18.
2x12 @ 24.25kg = 12,14 +25.5kg

French Press.
2x12 @ 12.5kg e/s = 12,12 +13.75kg

Cable Crossover *17. 
2x15 @ 7.9kg = 15,15.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice journal man. Didn't realise you lost so much weight!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Nice journal man. Didn't realise you lost so much weight!


 Cheers boss


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Pull B (Lower Back/ Lats/ Hans/ Bi)

Pre.
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra.
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Deadlift.
3x3 @ 197.5kg = 3,3,3 +200kg. 
Felt overwhelmingly heavy today; I didn't think too much about it, until I stripped the bar. Works out I had 197.5kg on the bar instead of 187.5kg. That's a 15kg jump up from last session.

1 Arm Landmine Row.
1x8 @ 31.25kg = 8 +32.5kg

V Bar Pulldown *16.
2x12 @ 47.5kg = 12,15 +50kg

Hyperextension *4. 
2x20 @ 20kg = 18,17 
Back off @ body weight.

Trained at a different gym today. Different machines for the last 3 exercises. Much to my excitement they had a seated leg curl machine. On the cable machine where I did biceps the weights were in lbs not kg so just worked up to 1 optimal working set.

Seated Ham Curl *7/ *1/ *3.
1x10

Face Away Cable Curl *1. 
1x8

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
1x12


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Going to see Liam Gallagher tonight. Going for a meal before hand and not drinking tonight as in work tomoz. I will back fill cals by having 2 high protein low carb, bare minimum fat meals so I can enjoy the Italian later (and the meal, full ****).

Gonna be a long day after that heavy session but will be worth it when I'm chowing down in 7 hours.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rest day today, 10,000 steps will be hit.

Going to Dublin for the weekend tomorrow, normal service will resume Mondee.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Had a splendid weekend away in Dublin with the lads. The 3 day rest from the gym done me the world of good I reckon.

Today's workout

Pull A (Upper Back/ Hams/ Bis).

Pre
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

T-Bar Row.
1x6 @ 78.75kg = 9 +80kg

Meadows Row.
1x10 @ 28.75kg = 10 +30kg

Chest Supported DB Row *4.
1x10 @ 30kg = 11 +32kg

Rear Delt Pec Dec *2.
2x15 @ 68.75kg = 15, 19 +73kg. 
Gonna change this to a cluster set now I've got good form/ mind muscle connection.

V Bar Pulldown *16. 
2x12 @ 48.8kg = 12,12. 
Sloppy last rep in last set, will do it again next week.

Cable Shrug *1.
1x Cluster @ 28.4kg = 8,6,6,6 +29.6Kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1.
1x8 @ 14.7kg = 7
Back off @ 7.9kg.

Cable Hammer Curl *1
2x12 @ 14.7kg = 12,12 
Sloppy last rep in last set, will do it again next week.

Laying Hamstring Curl *3/*1.

1x10 @ 45kg = 12 +47.5kg


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

What were you paying for a pint of Guinness? Last time I went it was expensive, I dread to think what it'd cost now


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> What were you paying for a pint of Guinness? Last time I went it was expensive, I dread to think what it'd cost now


 Anywhere between €5.25 - €6.50. I don't think its that expensive in the grand scheme of things tbh mate, I've paid more for drinks in Liverpool. Plus, I drink craft beer and I often pay £6-£8 a in some places. Last winter I bough an apple straddle flavoured porter for £7.50 and I only got a schooner which is 1/3 of a pint. Granted it was 14% abv but it was tremendous.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Push A (Chest/ Delt/ Tris).

Pre.
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra.
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

Inc Chest Press *3.

1x Cluster @ 48.75kg e/s = 8,6,6,6 +50kg

DB Bench Press.
1x6 @ 50kg = 5 
Back off @ 42kg

Weighted Dips.
1x8 @ 22kg = 8 +24kg

Cable Fly *18.
1x8 @ 30.55kg = 10 +32kg

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
2x12 @ 10.2kg = 12,15 +11.45kg

BB Front Raise.
2x15 @ 25kg = 14,13

French Press.
2x12 @ 15kg e/s = 10,11 
Sloppy sets. I think I've progressed weight too quickly on this exercise. Will go back down to 12.5kg and work on form.

1 Arm Reverse Grip Pulldown *16 
2x12 @ 20.5kg = 12,12


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rest day yesterday, had a busy day crimbo shopping etc. Step target was 12,000, didn't wear my watch; although my phone picked up 9,000 just walking round Cheshire Oaks. Didn't buy anything for anybody other than myself lol.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Pull B (Lower Back/ Lats/ Ham/ Bi)

Pre.
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra.
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Deadlift.
3x3 @ 200kg = 3,3,3 +202.5kg

1 Arm Landmine Row.
1x8 @ 32.5kg = 8 +35kg

V Bar Pulldown *16.
2x12 @ 50kg = 12,12 +51.25kg

Hyperextension *4. 
2x20 @ 20kg = 20,20 +25kg

Laying Hamstring Curl *1/ *3. 
1x10 @ 44.4kg = 12 +45kg

Face Away Cable Curl *1. 
1x8 @ 13.75kg = 9 +14.7kg

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
2x12 @ 15.95kg = 12,12 +17kg

A selfish paying gym member was using the seated calf raise, cheeky so n so. So I done Smith Calf Raise.
1x8 @ 56.25kg e/s = 9
Back off AMRAP @ 30kg = 14


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout. Not the best I've had but not the worse. Took a while to get into it!

Push B (Delt/ Chest/ Tris).

Pre.
10g BCAA.
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra.
10g EAA.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Strict Press.
3x3 @ 82.5kg = 3,2,3 (weird)
Back off @ 65kg

ISO Shoulder Press *0.
1x cluster @ 33.75kg e/s = 8,6,6,7 +35kg

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5. 
1x10 @ 12.5kg = 9 
Back off @ 10.2kg

Cable Front Raise *2.
1x12 @ 12.5kg = 12

Weighted Dips.
1x8 @ 24kg = 7
Back off @ 20kg

Cable Fly *18.
2x12 @ 25.5kg = 12,13 +27kg

French Press.
2x12 @ 12.5kg e/s = 12,12

Cable Crossover *17. 
2x15 @ 7.9kg = 12,15


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout.

Trained at a different gym today. They didn't have a prowler so just done more sets and volume with heavier weight on the lunges which was brutal. 20kg may not seem much, but if you lunge with good form it should burn like fire.

On the machines where I did biceps at the end the weights were in lbs not kg so just worked up to 1 optimal working set.

Legs A (Heavy Quad/ Calf/ Bi)

Pre. 
10g BCAA. 
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra. 
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Back Squat.
3x3 @ 147.5kg = 3,3,3.

BB Good Morning. 
1x6 @ 85kg = 7

Unilateral Leg Extension *7/ *2.
1x8 @ 49.6kg = 8

Seated Ham Curl *7/ *2/ *3. 
1x Cluster @ 59kg = 8,6,6,6

Walking Lunges.
3x30 meters @ 20kg KBs

Seated Calf Raise.
1x10 @ 30kg e/s = 11
Will do this as a cluster set next time.

Face Away Cable Curl *1.
1x8

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
1x16

Matrix Preacher Curl *4. 
1x6 +2 forced reps.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Breakfast today was tremendous. I often switch between overnight oats and cereals....

150g Oats, 200ml Milk, 30g cinnamon danish whey and 100g mixed berries.

805 cals - 106g Carb, 18g Fat, 48g Pro.


----------



## crush00 (Nov 26, 2019)

I might attend the same show as you, so I'm gonna follow.

keep it up buddy, nice work! :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

crush00 said:


> I might attend the same show as you, so I'm gonna follow.
> 
> keep it up buddy, nice work! :thumb


 Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout was a Cheat dominant push session. This is the last Push session for a few weeks as going away end of the week.

Decided to mix it up for a change with some high volume with an RPE of around 8-10, minimum rest between sets and exercises.

Im working a later shift today so enjoyed some fast acting carbs (aka cereal) pre workout.

Pre. 
150g Cherry Wheaties & 200ml SemSkim Milk. 
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra. 
10g EAA. 
20g Cluster Dextrin.

DB Bench Press. 
3x8 @ 50kg.

Weighted Dips.
1x9 @ 20kg 
DropSet 
1x6 @ Body Weight

Cable Fly *16. 
1xCluster @ 23kg = 8,6,6,6

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
3x8 @ 12.5kg

DB Lat Raise.
2x15 @ 10kg

DB Front Raise.
2x15 @ 10kg

Cable Front Raise.
1x15 @ 18kg 
Death Set (half the weight, twice the reps).
1x30 @ 9kg

OH Tricep Ext *11. 
2x12 @ 27kg 
Super Set 
Tricep Ext *18. 
2x12 @ 32kg


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's workout was a lower/ Quad dominant session with Bis at the end. Probably the last lower session before my jolly's!!

Working a later shift today so enjoyed a flapjack and fulfil bar pre workout.

Pre. 
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra. 
10g BCAAs (ran out of EAAs). 
20g Cluster Dextrin.

PB BB Deadlift Attempt.
1xPB 252.5kg. 
Missed the bastard!

BB Deadlift back off set. 
1x5 @ 202.5kg

Unilateral Leg Extension *7/ *2.
3x8 @ 45kg.

Walking Lunges.
3x30 meters @ 20kg.

Face Away Cable Curl *1. 
1x8 @ 14.7kg

Cable Hammer Curl *1. 
2x12 @ 14.7kg

Matrix Calf Raise.
1xCluster @ 97.2kg


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Last push session done, got myself a new PB on the strict press.

Didn't stick to my usual workout, added plenty of volume for a change which was nice.

Trained fasted today, got a lot to do before work.

Pre. 
10g MuslcePharm Assault.
10g BCAAs
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra. 
10g BCAAs (ran out of EAAs). 
20g Cluster Dextrin.

BB Strict Press PB.
1 @ 95kg

BB Strict Press.
1x6 @ 75kg

Seated DB Press.
1x10 @ 36kg

Cable Front Raise *2.
2x12 @ 12.5 kg 
Death Set (half the weight twice the reps). 
1x24 @ 6.95kg

Laying Cable Lateral Raise *5.
1x14 @ 10.2kg

Inc Chest Press *3.
1x10 @ 50kg e/s.

Cable Fly *18.
2x12 @ 23kg

Vbar Pushdown *18. 
1xCluster @ 54kg


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> BB Strict Press PB.
> 1 @ 95kg


 :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Beeeeeaaaast :thumb x


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, big love!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> BB Strict Press PB.
> 1 @ 95kg


 Yes mate!! Beast, smashed it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Yes mate!! Beast, smashed it.


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, that's it. That's the end of that little blast. Done my last injection of Sust300 today to carry me through till the end of my holiday.

I'll cruise when I get back from my holiday whilst I'm figuring out the best protocol coming up to the show etc.

My new split when I'm back will be a 4 on 1 off with Pull, Push, Legs and Arms

Today I tried Hypertrophy Bicep session that I'll be using to bring my T-Rex arms up.....

Pre.
10g MuslcePharm Assault. 
5g Myoblox BLO.

Intra.
10g ON Essential EAAs.
20g Cluster Dextrin.

Machine Preacher (RPE 7) *1.
2x12-15 @ 14kg

Weighted NG Pull Up (RPE 9).
3x3 @ 10kg

Standing Ez Bar Curl (RPE 9).
4x6-8 @ 12.5kg e/s

Bayesian Cable Curl (RPE 9) *1.
3x12-15 @ 7.9kg

Alt DB Curl (RPE 9).
[email protected] 12kg 
SuperSet 
Alt DB Pin Wheel Curl (RPE 9).
2x12 @ 12kg

Quads and calfs to finish..... 
Unilateral Leg Extension *7/ *2. 
2x12 @ 45kg.

Walking Lunges. 
3x20 meters @ 36kg.

Matrix Calf Raise. 
1xCluster @ 97.2kg

whikst I'm away I will get some photos. My body at this moment in time can only be described as looking like a melted wheelie bin.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quick update.

*Short version.*

I've been having an issue with insulin sensitivity and haven't lost much weight in the last few weeks. It's been a struggle but I've kept on and finally got/ getting to the bottom of it and I'm losing weight again.

*Long version.*

Things were going well beginning of Jan, started dieting at 104kg and got down to around 98.5kg beginning of Feb where weight loss totally stalled (stopped dead). I only lost 0.1kg in 12 days.

Initially I thought I had hit a plateau (nothing new there) so carried on anticipating a woosh. After nearly 2 weeks nothing came and I started to feel like crap. I felt inflamed, muscles sore to the touch and I was achey to the point I had sore forearms when using the EZbar curl to do curls. I was also holding excess water. It was very bizarre and I'd never felt like that before.

I Took 5 days off the gym and ate at maintenance. After the 5 days off I felt better and got back to it. Then again same symptoms came back. After some research I found out I was insulin resistant and had next to no sensitivity. This is/ was confusing as I've lost weight on higher carbs before.

Anyway, I bought a blood glucose monitor as I was curious and was astounded at the results, just over 110 mg/dl fasted. I've since dropped carbs by 75g and upped fats by 40g and I'm on the mend. I'm feeling good again, symptoms have all but gone and weight loss has started again. I weighed in at 99kg and was 95 mg/dl this morning which is ok but I'd like to get it down past 90 mg/dl.

I was gonna wait until end of March to get bloods but now might be a good time to get bloods done and donate.

I'm also dealing with sore knees (possibly patella tendinitis) at the moment meaning leg day is a challenge. I'm having to do minimal exercises with higher volume for now.

New gym opens 14th of March, I'll start the log back up and running then as I'm currently training at different gyms. Running a very basic PPL at the mo.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

For anybody interested, this is the video that helped me understand insulin sensitivity etc.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> *Short version.*
> 
> ...


 Thought you'd been a quiet chief, glad you've sorted the issue as it sounds like a bit of an ordeal and something that would cause panic!

I'll be there every step of the way to help you get ready for the stage!

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> sounds like a bit of an ordeal and something that would cause panic!


 Thanks mate. Not much point in panicking, it was demotivating more than anything as it felt like I've lost 2 weeks to the abyss.

Fortunately I got to the root cause quick. Its been tricky adjusting to higher fat moderate carbs, just because high carb is all I know. If I wanted a snack id have whatever as long as it was within my cals.

Saying that, for my pudding last night I had 1 piece of 85% Mosser Roth Dark Chocolate and 25g of Brazil Nuts (8g Carbs, 28g Fat ang 6g Pro). It was really nice. This approach is just gonna take a bit of getting used too.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Thanks mate. Not much point in panicking, it was demotivating more than anything as it felt like I've lost 2 weeks to the abyss.
> 
> Fortunately I got to the root cause quick. Its been tricky adjusting to higher fat moderate carbs, just because high carb is all I know. If I wanted a snack id have whatever as long as it was within my cals.
> 
> Saying that, for my pudding last night I had 1 piece of 85% Mosser Roth Dark Chocolate and 25g of Brazil Nuts (8g Carbs, 28g Fat ang 6g Pro). It was really nice. This approach is just gonna take a bit of getting used too.


 I do higher fat and lower carbs - as you know it works wonders for me, I look amazing.

You'll be fine but I agree it takes some getting used to!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> as you know it works wonders for me, I look amazing


 I concur.

What's your macro split mate?

I'm 40/ 30/30. C 300g, P 210g, F 90.

Should I keep it as is or lower carbs again and up pro?


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> I concur.
> 
> What's your macro split mate?
> 
> ...


 Currently mine is 450c 90f & 160p I gain a small amount on that, but it's fairly decent and lean without much fat (I don't overdo protein as you know, but that's me personally) I'd increase for a short time by 40g-50g for a cut at the expense of carbs but I always keep fats at 90 as it's my sweet spot (again me personally)

I'd keep that as is mate, you must be losing a decent chunk on those macros? If not fully yet as you're new to it - then rest assured you will be happy with the results in 3-4 weeks, much better wellbeing and energy on higher fats chief.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> I'd keep that as is mate, you must be losing a decent chunk on those macros? If not fully yet as you're new to it - then rest assured you will be happy with the results in 3-4 weeks, much better wellbeing and energy on higher fats chief.


 Thanks mate I will let you know in a couple of weeks.


----------

